# Vile Vincent Here



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

At last, the blasted Christmas season is over, and that pesky, pathetic gingerbread fool has been consumed. Sadly, he contained little blood...

Naughty is the new nice, boys and girls, so beware.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Polednice said:


> At last, the blasted Christmas season is over, and that pesky, pathetic gingerbread fool has been consumed. Sadly, he contained little blood...
> 
> Naughty is the new nice, boys and girls, so beware.


welcome back vincent :devil:


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

I look forward to your next logic contraption, then. 



Polednice said:


> At last, the blasted Christmas season is over, and that pesky, pathetic gingerbread fool has been consumed. Sadly, he contained little blood...
> 
> Naughty is the new nice, boys and girls, so beware.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Polednice said:


> At last, the blasted Christmas season is over, and that pesky, pathetic gingerbread fool has been consumed. Sadly, he contained little blood...
> 
> Naughty is the new nice, boys and girls, so beware.


Glad to see you've kept your head when all about you ought to be losing theirs. I thought you might have looked in on the Divided Strings thread, I would have been interested in you opinion.


----------

